# Dragon/ohko stone with bettas?



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

Will ohko stone catch on my bettas fins? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

If you drag a piece of nylon/pantyhose over the rock and it snags, it will cut the betta's fins.


----------

